# Terrestrial isopods (P. scaber) in Miami Fl



## jefferym (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello, 

I am a graduate student in need of collecting P. scaber or a similar terrestrial isopod from Southern Florida (preferably the Miami area). I'm having trouble finding a definite geographic distribution for these critters and, although they are listed as cosmopolitan, I need to be sure that I can collect some before I spend the time/money getting down there (I live far north). 

Could anyone tell me if they have seen these guys in the Miami area? If so where is a good place that an out-of-towner could go collecting? If not, is there anywhere else in south Fl you would recommend going to collect? 


Any help is tremendously appreciated!!

JM


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Nov 4, 2011)

Why do you need to go to S. Florida to collect them? They are available for sale in many places, online. I could be wrong, but since they aren't native to the US, it is unlikely that the ones in S. Florida vary much from the rest of them in the US.

Interestingly, Bugguide shows no data for them in Florida. Of course, that doesn't mean they aren't there.

http://bugguide.net/node/view/55221/data

You may be better off heading north.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 4, 2011)

That species and most of our common terrestrial isopods were introduced from Europe hundreds of years ago. The _Porcellio scaber _under the log in your yard would be the same as one you might find in Florida.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 4, 2011)

Would they do without a diapause in Florida?  They'll need one in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 4, 2011)

Introvertebrate said:


> Would they do without a diapause in Florida?  They'll need one in my neck of the woods.


The term diapause usually is used for a natural dormancy period that's cued and often required, not just being cold. Isopods don't diapause, bring any of your Ohio specimens indoors in the middle of the winter and they'll begin to feed within hours of warming up.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 4, 2011)

Interesting.  Thanks E&A.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 4, 2011)

According to "Terrestrial Isopod (Crustacea:Isopoda) Atlas for Canada, Alaska, and the Contiguous United States" by Jass and Klausmeier, Porcellio scaber is found in Indiana (the original poster's location) and Florida.


----------



## jefferym (Nov 5, 2011)

I didn't go into detail because that wasn't the question I was asking. I am collecting them from variable and relatively constant thermal environments for study of the evolution of thermal performance curves. i.e. I need them from FL and IN. 200 years is plenty of time for evolving thermal tolerance (there is high selective pressure as thermal performance impacts nearly all aspects of fitness) especially is such a short lived proliferating organism. So are they there yes? No?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 6, 2011)

Pocellio can live more than ten years, which is not exactly short-lived and there would be no pressure for a change in thermal tolerance since their preferred habitat is sheltered from temperature extremes. See post #7 directly above your last question #8 for reference material detail on state occurrence.


----------



## PAUL BOLLINGER (Nov 11, 2011)

*Isopods from Homestead Fl.*

Hi Everyone,
Is this P. scaber? they were collected in extreme South Florida.
thanks,
Paul


----------

